# Roadside Antiques Shop in Torrance Ontario



## thelearningcurvephoto (Dec 4, 2015)

A VERY well used building now serving as a roadside antiques shop near Torrance Ontario.

Original photography using a Canon EOS 60D body with a Sigma 17-70mm f2.8 DC Macro OS lens and Silver EFEX Pro as a Lightroom plugin for the B&W conversion.


----------

